# What a plonker!!



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a 73 year old OAP & am meticolous with planning my holidays.
Decided to escape the winter & have a few weeks in Spain.
Booked the ferry[Portsmouth to Santander] & decided to overnight at the ferry terminal by the fence as reccomended here.
Drove down Wed. & stayed overnight.OK as it goes & was up early
getting ready to board.
Not a soul in sight :!: No mention of Santander on the check in booths, Had a nasty feeling & checked my booking to find the ferry had sailed the day before  
Re booked for Sunday [+£25], plus diesel to get back home & back again.  
Hope I make it :? 
Forrester.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sh1t happens sometimes, you'll laugh about it later.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: it can happen to anyone Forrester, have a great trip on Sunday!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Forrester similar happened to me but I was in my car doing a quick day trip to calais on the train with car went over all fine and dandy on our return in the afternoon went to check in and realised I had booked to return on the day after   so had to buy another single ticket back then at +£60


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear good luck we all live and learn :roll: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some of my best trips have started off with a similar cock-up.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

A senior moment......I get quite a few of those these days...have a great trip and don't fret about it.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 

As one 73 y/o to another. Were you going to Portugal, or coming back.
Just a thought     





Have a safe trip whatever way you were going.


Andy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You got off reasonably lightly - my friends were going on a expensive posh cruise, plus they had prebooked lots of shore excursions.

She was upstairs the night before they were due to leave, finishing off the packing, when the cruise company phoned to find out why they weren't on the ship :? 
Turns out she mixed up the flight dates. 

The worst thing was because of US port restrictions at the time (not long after 9/11), they weren't allowed to fly on and join the ship at another port (they could only board at the ships first departure point).

£5k plus down the drain 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

tonyt:

_Some of my best trips have started off with a similar cock-up._

Steady on there!


----------

